# Finally Got To SAW!!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I got to saw a few hours one day this week!!! I got two pecans cut....and 3 more to go!!!

Here's a few pics....ENJOY!!!... and also a link to my webpage of more pics of them.

http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice flitch Tim. Nice figure.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

Pretty stuff and nice flitches.

How is Pecan to dry? I have some Hickory at the bottom of a large air-dried stack of Oak and it appears to be laying pretty flat. I've not had the opportunity to saw and dry Pecan.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Beautious !


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

ETTW, Pecan is in the hickory family and has it's drying character from what I understand.....Most say band and weight reduces the twisting...so far I've done neither except where I just stack high and very little twisting, some but not alot.


----------

